# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Call The Midwife

## tammyy2j

Jenny Agutter and Miranda Hart have both joined BBC One's new series Call The Midwife.

The six-part drama, which was announced in January, is based on the memoirs of Jennifer Worth and focuses on midwives working in 1950s London.

Worth was working on the project with screenwriter Heidi Thomas, who previously penned Upstairs Downstairs and Cranford, but passed away earlier this month.

Newcomer Jessica Raine has now landed the lead role of Jenny, who goes to live with a group of nuns and nurses. Raine has previously appeared in two episodes of Garrow's Law and the movie Robin Hood.

Agutter and Hart will both play members of Jenny's new community, along with Pam Ferris, Judy Parfitt, Helen George and Bryony Hannah.

The BBC's controller of drama commissioning Ben Stephenson said: "This superb cast of some of our best established and new actresses will bring to life the extraordinary true stories and friendships of midwifery and family in 1950s East End London."

Meanwhile, the show's executive producer Pippa Harris described the series as "a fascinating portrayal of birth, life, death and a community on the bring of huge social change".

Filming for Call The Midwife will begin in London shortly and the drama will air on BBC One next year.

----------

alan45 (12-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Starts on Sunday 15/01/12 at 8pm

----------

alan45 (12-01-2012), lizann (14-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

Im looking forward to this.. It will be nice to see Miranda Hart in a drama

----------

lizann (14-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Transmission time confirmed as 8.00-9.00pm, Sunday 22 January on BBC One

As Jenny Lee settles into her role, there is a new arrival at Nonnatus House, Chummy

A welcome pair of extra hands, Chummy sets about showing her worth but an overwhelming keenness to please, and her inability to ride a bike, prove obstacles in gaining the respect of Sister Evangelina. 

Meanwhile a chance encounter with Mary, a young pregnant runaway, forces Jenny to see an unfamiliar darker side of life.

Jenny is played by Jessica Raine, Sister Julienne by Jenny Agutter, Sister Evangelina by Pam Ferris, Sister Monica Joan by Judy Parfitt, Sister Bernadette by Laura Main, Chummy by Miranda Hart, Trixie by Helen George and Cynthia by Bryony Hannah.

----------


## Perdita

Sunday, 29 January 2012

Jenny is placed on the district nursing roster for a few weeks to extend her experience of community practice. 

She attends to Joe, a gentle old soldier with appalling leg ulcers. Jenny grows very fond of Joe and when his condition deteriorates, Jenny realises how much their friendship has enriched her life. 

At the antenatal clinic Trixie and Cynthia enrol Winnie Lawson as a new patient. In her forties Winnie had thought her days of nappies and babies were long gone, and seems upset by her pregnancy. By contrast her husband Ted is overjoyed by the news. However at the babyâs birth everyone gets a bit of a surprise.

Jenny is played by Jessica Raine; Sister Julienne by Jenny Agutter; Sister Evangelina by Pam Ferris; Sister Monica Joan by Judy Parfitt; Chummy by Miranda Hart; Sister Bernadette by Laura Main; Trixie by Helen George and Cynthia by Bryony Hannah.

----------


## Perdita

Sunday nights are all about comforting drama, so start preparing the sofa now for brand new BBC One show Call The Midwife!

Yes, things are about to get a lot more maternal at the weekends as the show - based on the memoirs by Jennifer Worth - follows the lives of a group of midwives in 1950s East London.

Stars Jessica Raine, Helen George, Bryony Hannah and Miranda Hart recently chatted to reporters after a screening of the first episode, so read on to find out whether the show made them broody, who found the prosthetic babies "spooky" and why they ended up eating a lot of cake...

Did you get to meet or speak to Jennifer Worth before she passed away?
Jessica: "No, I was really upset about that. I think it was the day after it was locked into place and it was definitely going to happen and I was really excited about it, and along with that news was the news that Jennifer had passed away. So it was a really odd feeling. I was so looking forward to meeting her because I had read the books years before I knew this was going to be made into a TV series... I was upset not to meet her, but meeting her family was good."

Miranda, Jennifer Worth picked you, didn't she? How was that?
Miranda: "Amazing. She sent me the book and said, 'When I first saw you on telly, I thought Chummy'.' I thought, 'Ooh, that's intriguing' so I flipped straight to Chummy's entrance in the book. You would, wouldn't you? And I thought, 'I really hope I get to play this'. So I was thrilled."

Jessica, the part of Jenny must have been highly sought-after. Did you have to audition for the role?
Jessica: "I auditioned for it... I got one phone call going, 'Can you ride a bike?' I thought, 'A bike? What does that mean?' and then heard nothing for another week or so, so I was climbing the walls. Then I found out and I was just very excited and then scared."

Why scared?
Jessica: "I'd spoken a bit in the audition about how I hadn't done much filming before and I was a bit scared of the camera, and overcoming that would be a great thing. And then getting the role and going, 'OK, I'm going to have to overcome it!' It was just terrifying, but everyone was very supportive. Me and Bryony were in the same drama school, so that was great. And then there was this group of experienced actresses with Miranda in the middle bridging the gap, making everyone laugh. It just all clicked."

Bryony, you've done a lot of theatre work. Did you notice the difference between theatre and television?
Bryony: "There were lots of things like hitting marks which are quite simple when you know what you're doing, but at first you're not thinking about the acting, you're just thinking, 'Move here, stand there, pick that cup up'. Especially the dinner scenes - they were hilarious with this awful onion soup. On the first take you'd really go for it - you'd have loads of soup, bread, sandwiches, pouring tea. And then for the next take, you're thinking, 'Oh God, what order was everything in?' And three hours later you're stuffing sandwiches down you. But you learn as you go!"

Did you have midwifery lessons?
Jessica: "We had a week of blocking the births and also being introduced to the 1950s equipment. It was quite scary looking, like the glass enema. I watched a lot of One Born Every Minute! What struck me was how different the births are and also how amazing midwives are. Jenny's so inexperienced and acts calm but is like, 'Oh God, I don't know what I'm doing'. You realise how responsible you are in that situation. I don't know if I could really do it!"

Become a midwife or have a child?
Jessica: "Either now! It's too much information."

Did you do any research?
Bryony: "My niece is training to be a midwife, so I went to her hospital. They were so excited - they knew the books and they were delighted it was being made. They were just thrilled about it and they showed me a real placenta! It was nice to have the privilege. It's huge! I'm so broody - it's unbelievable. One Born Every Minute is sort of terrifying, but absolutely enlightening in the best way. Yeah, I'm well up for it!"
Helen: "A lot of my friends are having babies so I did all my practice on them and measured their bumps. I said I could deliver all their children, which I probably couldn't! It hit home the sense of responsibility, because I'd never really thought about it."

What was it like working with the babies?
Bryony: "It was wonderful. There's a story about a white mother who has a mixed race child with a white husband, which is so moving. I got to do it and I couldn't believe it. My boyfriend is black and we would have a mixed race child and it was just... holding him, so beautiful. And doing the birthing sequences we realised we'd feel quite faint because we got so involved. You sort of forget to breathe a bit! It was such a privilege to be trusted to hold them."
Jessica: "We don't get to handle babies unless they're your own anymore really because families have moved, so I'm pretty inexperienced. At the beginning I was a little like, 'Agh!' and then sort of felt this massive ease by the end. You could just sort of scoop them up! That was really nice."
Helen: "We had these prosthetic babies the whole way through and we were taught to treat them as if they were real babies, so we had a practice with them before we had the real thing. They were so wonderful and so real looking."
Miranda: "I found them quite spooky! They're really real, and they're very heavy... It was quite terrifying learning how to deliver a baby. Quite intense."

Did you get broody, Miranda?
Miranda: "No, I was too in the moment. And one [baby] did p*ss in my glove... no thanks!"

Do you think this will be compared to other period dramas?
Helen: "I don't think there can be that many comparisons. Yes, it's a period drama, but it is fundamentally about midwives and there's nothing really for my money that does that... It's about time they should be celebrated. Yes, it happens to be a story set in the '50s but I don't think you can compare them. It's very different from Downton and all those projects.

Did any of the conditions in the show shock you?
Jessica: "When I read the script, I thought, 'This can't be true'. It's extraordinary. I cannot fathom the conditions they lived in. All of the women have a resilience and humour."

Are there any similarities between you and your characters?
Miranda: "We look alike! It feels entirely different, actually. I suppose you could say in terms of characters I've played before, that sort of fish out of water, plunged into a world that she doesn't really fit into. But not personally."
Jessica: "It was a weird parallel, because I was scared and Jenny doesn't know what she was doing and I didn't know what I was doing! That experience was similar. And she's quite private and doesn't really want to talk about the big love in her life. I suppose I'm quite private in a similar way."
Bryony: "I think Cynthia's more like a younger me - quite optimistic and hard-working. I've gone off! It wasn't one where you create an imaginary suit and step into it - I suppose it was more of a little side step."

Miranda, we see you struggling with a bike. Was it hard for you to pretend not to be able to cycle?
Miranda: "I thought, 'That's an acting challenge' because apparently once you've learnt to ride a bike you don't forget. But it turns out - no offence girls - I was by far the best! They were really heavy old bikes with no gears at all. So actually it worked out. Though I say it myself - and here's a showbiz exclusive - I'm a natural cyclist. I had the confidence to wobble about whereas Helen would actually have fallen over. It was quite fun - I call it stunt work."

What was it like walking on to set and into 1950s East End London?
Helen: "The sets were beautiful. They were just incredible. They really took you back. The scenes with all the kids running round in the little ragged jumpers and all the sheets hung up - it was great."
Miranda: "They were the biggest set-ups I'd ever seen. It felt like a film, it was amazing."
Jessica: "It was exactly how I'd pictured it, which I don't think happens very often. You read a book and you've got it in your head. It's just phenomenal and the detail of the set and that kitchen with the Horlicks and biscuits and cakes. I imagine people watching this on a Sunday night thinking, 'I have to have cake!'"
Helen: "It's all we do. Just eat cake."
Miranda: "That's a contractual thing of mine."

There's a really warm friendship between the midwives - does that continue?
Helen: "They're all quite supportive of each other. Fundamentally they are there as a vocation and they're there to get on with the work and yes, there are men coming in and all of those things, but they're friends through and through and there's a strong network of support. Even if there's tension with the older nuns there's still a sense of love between them."
Miranda: "There had to be really."
Jessica: "There's no room for any bitchiness because you're so tired. They're going out on their bikes on eight square miles of East London. And it was rough, there were meths drinkers everywhere. All of them - which I thought was so refreshing - they're so empathetic, not only with each other, but with all of the women. You don't often see that. There's a real heart and a real love."

Were there any moments when you were surprised about how graphic it was? Do you think viewers will wince?
Helen: "I hope so - I want them to wince a bit! Every birth is different. They're not pretty and there's a certain sense of that. It's very modest. Everything's covered up as it was in the '50s. There's no flesh on show, there's no funny shots or anything like that! It's sensitively done."
Jessica: "I remember wanting it to just be real and not prettify it or not make it gruesome and just make it real and... you're going to wince!"

Call The Midwife begins on Sunday at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## lizann

> Im looking forward to this.. It will be nice to see Miranda Hart in a drama


She could be playing the comic character in this drama but it does look good

----------


## Perdita

Sunday, 5 February

A baby girl, recently delivered by Jenny, is snatched from her pram, causing great anguish to her family and uniting the local community as they search for the missing child. 

Cynthia witnesses another type of loss as she assists in the case of soon-to-be parents David and Margaret. Newly married and excited about their future, everything is put in jeopardy when Margaret develops eclampsia.

----------


## Katy

was going to give next weeks a miss and then i saw Miranda Hart was going to be in it so ill be giving it another go

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has announced that new drama Call The Midwife will return for a second series.

The show - which has only aired two episodes - stars Miranda Hart as one of a community of nursing nuns.

The first episode pulled in a total of 9.8m viewers on January 15, making it BBC One's highest launch episode of a new drama on record.

Last night's episode also drew impressive figures, with overnight figures averaging 8.6 million.

"Call The Midwife has had a huge impact with audiences," said BBC One controller Danny Cohen. "It's a very high-quality drama series from a brilliant team. 

"It manages to be both hard-hitting and emotional, gritty and warm. I am already looking forward to the second series."

Ben Stephenson, controller of BBC Drama Commissioning, added: "Call The Midwife is a totally original mix of comedy, tears, babies and nuns and it is fantastic to see this distinctive piece of British drama win such high praise and ratings. 

"We can't wait for the team to return next year and are very grateful to the vision of [original author] Jennifer Worth and [adaptation writer] Heidi Thomas."

Call The Midwife continues this Sunday at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

What a wonderful performance by Miranda Hart last night. he showed how well she can play a serious part as well as a comedy one. She is totally believable in the part of Chumley. Well done

----------


## Katy

She certainly did. She was great. I enjoyed last nights more than the first episode.

----------

alan45 (23-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

12 February 2012

When Frank, the brother of Peggy the cleaner at Nonnatus House, is diagnosed with cancer Jenny and the nuns are called upon to provide him with care.
In doing so Jenny comes to know the siblings better, learning of their upbringing in a workhouse and the profound effect it has had on their relationship.﻿

Meanwhile the other residents of Nonnatus House find themselves involved in Fred’s latest money-making venture – a pig called Evie. Fred’s plan had been to make his fortune from bacon but this is scuppered when it’s realised the pig is pregnant. The nuns and nurses help Fred and Evie in the manner they know best.

----------


## Perdita

19 February 2012

Sister Monica Joan is found wandering near the docks and returned to Nonnatus House by the police.
Her adventure takes its toll and she succumbs to pneumonia. Eventually she recovers, only to find herself in trouble with the law when she is accused of theft. As the case progresses to trial, everyone fears that Sister Monica Joan could go to jail.

﻿Chummy has further worries when her mother makes a trip to inspect her new 'beau'. The visit isn’t a success and Chummy suffers a crisis of confidence, breaking off her relationship with PC Noakes. Jenny and the other midwives pull together to convince her she's making a mistake.

----------


## Perdita

Call the Midwife's final episode will be broadcast half an hour later than usual on Sunday, February 19.

The BBC has shifted the popular period drama from 8pm to 8.30pm after ITV scheduled a half-hour episode of Coronation Street at 8pm.

"Call the Midwife has been the standout hit of the year and it's both surprising and disappointing for viewers that ITV1 were prepared to sacrifice an episode of Coronation Street just to damage its audience," a corporation insider told PA.

However, an ITV spokesman disputed the BBC's claims, saying: "We've moved it to Sunday because that's the next available similar time slot and it's for one night only."

Coronation Street will not air its usual 8.30pm edition on Thursday, February 16 due to ITV's broadcast of Manchester City's UEFA Cup game versus Porto.

Call the Midwife has soared in popularity since its premiere last month, achieving over 9 million viewers last Sunday for its most recent instalment.

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Tina O'Brien has revealed playing teen mum Sarah Platt in the soap prepared her for childbirth.
The 28-year-old actress is mother to three-year-old daughter Scarlett with ex-boyfriend and Corrie star Ryan Thomas, and is currently starring as an expectant mum in hit BBC show Call The Midwife.
Tina told Inside Soap magazine: "When Sara had baby Bethany in Corrie, everyone made sure I was well prepped - I was given a lot of videos to watch!
"But it's very different doing birthing scenes when you've actually been through it in real life.
"We had a real midwife advising us during filming on Call The Midwife, and she could tell I'd had a baby of my own."
In Corrie Sarah has moved to Italy to work in Milan, but her family still live on the street.
Tina said: "It would be tempting if I was asked to go back, but it would depend on the situation at the time.
"I'd be incredibly flattered if they did ask, though, because I really enjoyed my time on Corrie."

PA

----------


## Perdita

Who would have thought that a Sunday night drama about a group of midwives in 1950s London would become such a hit? Well, Call The Midwife has certainly captured the audience's attention, so we're sure you'll be sad to hear it's the last episode of the series tonight.

Still, we've still got one episode to savour, so do you fancy some photos? Well, we live to serve! We've got our hands on these pictures of Chummy (Miranda Hart) and PC Noakes (Ben Caplan) - aren't they sweet?

But don't get too excited - Chummy's terrifying mother Lady Fortescue-Cholomondely-Browne (Cheryl Campbell) is bringing her incredible name to Nonnatus House for a visit. We have a feeling this could come between Chummy and Noakes...

Take a look at the photos from Call The Midwife below - and don't worry, a second series is on the way!





Call The Midwife airs tonight (February 19) at 8.30pm on BBC One.

----------

kaz21 (19-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Call the Midwife will air a Christmas special on BBC One this year, it has been announced.

The BBC confirmed today that the '50s drama, which focuses on nursing nuns in the East End of London, will return to screens earlier than expected.

Midwife, starring Miranda Hart, Jenny Agutter and Pam Ferris, was recommissioned after only two episodes following its huge viewing figures.

BBC's drama controller Ben Stephenson said: "Following its huge success, we simply couldn't resist treating audiences to a Call the Midwife special this year - our Christmas present for all BBC One viewers."

Executive producer Pippa Harris teased: "As the nights draw in and Christmas approaches, the residents of Nonnatus House pull together to celebrate the season in their own very special way.

"Christmas celebrates one particular birth, and so it's especially fitting for BBC One to pay a visit to these much-loved characters, whose daily lives revolve around the joys and tribulations of childbirth."

Created by Heidi Thomas, the period medical series broadcast its first run of six episodes from January on Sunday nights.

----------

alan45 (09-05-2012), TaintedLove (09-05-2012)

----------


## alan45

Excellent News

----------


## Perdita

Call the Midwife will commence its second series later this month.

The 1950s-set drama will return to BBC One on Sunday, January 20 at 8pm, the channel has confirmed.

The highly successful and popular series will run for an extended eight episodes.

Call the Midwife became a record-breaking ratings success for the BBC in early 2012.

Based on the best-selling memoirs of Jennifer Worth, the drama follows newly qualified midwife Jenny Lee (Jessica Raine) and the work of her colleagues and the nuns of Nonnatus House, a nursing convent.

Jenny Agutter, Pam Ferris, Miranda Hart, Judy Parfitt and Laura Main are also among the cast.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 2/8

Day and time to be confirmed
BBC ONE


The Nonnatus community is rocked when the Kelly family's new-born son dies tragically in unexplained circumstances.
Cynthia, who had attended the birth, comes under intense scrutiny from the police, and the pregnant women of Poplar. Despite reassurances from her friends and colleagues, Cynthia questions her own abilities and the immense strain takes its toll on her work and health.

Now fully ensconced in married life with PC Noakes, Chummyâs decision to pursue her dream brings about a different sort of pressure as exciting changes lie ahead for the couple.

Meanwhile, a chance encounter returns Jimmy to Jennyâs life with surprising results.

----------


## Perdita

Confirmed for BBC One on 20 January at 8.00pm to 9.00pm

Written by Heidi Thomas and based on the best-selling memoirs of the late Jennifer Worth, Call the Midwife returns for a second series in early 2013.
Extended to eight episodes, BBC One's most successful new drama since ratings began sees the return of all its well-loved characters as well as some new faces. Nonnatus House opens its doors to warmly welcome the audience back into 1950s East End London, and continues to follow Poplar's community of exceptional midwives and nursing nuns.

This new series stays true to its roots and viewers can expect to see more births, babies, and bicycling, plus blossoming romance from an unexpected quarterâ¦

Itâs 1958 and, returning from a long day of duties, Nurse Jenny Lee finds the Nonnatus House community gathered to wish her a happy birthday, before she, Chummy, Trixie and Cynthia head off to the cinema - itâs a joyous celebration. However the midwifeâs good cheer is short lived when the next day she is assigned a new patient, Molly Brignall. Involved in an abusive marriage, Mollyâs due date is imminent and Jenny worries about the harm that could come to Molly and her children. Meanwhile, Trixie and Sister Evangelina find themselves in highly unusual circumstances, aboard a Swedish cargo ship looking after the captainâs daughter, who is about to have her first baby.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 3

Jenny is seconded to a short-staffed London Hospital to work on the male surgical ward.
Initially hesitant about her temporary assignment, she becomes increasingly reluctant about her new duties when she finds herself working under an intimidating surgeon, Mr Tracey.

Back in Poplar, the midwives have a new addition to the household, Jane, who lends a hand in Jenny's absence. In one of their most unusual cases, the nuns and midwives are introduced to a forthright pair of twins, Meg and Mave Carter. The two women are identical in every way - they even share a husband; except one of them is now pregnant. As the pair come to terms with the impact that a baby will have on each of them, Jenny unexpectedly helps to save the life of an old friend.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 4/8

Sunday 10 February
9.00-10.00pm
BBC ONE


Returning from her stint at The London Hospital, Jenny needs all her skill as a midwife when she and Sister Evangelina assist at the birth of the Robertsâ baby, who is born with spina bifida.
The parents, Doug and Ruby, struggle to understand and accept their sonâs life-limiting condition. Jenny has never delivered a disabled child and she too struggles to accept the implications the illness could have for the childâs future â abandonment and institutionalisation. Nonnatus House meanwhile plays host to an acquaintance of Chummyâs â the Reverend Applebee Thornton, an eccentric cleric who befriends Jane.

----------


## JustJodi

*Going with the topic,, has any one read the books ???? OMG they are so good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## alan45

BBC ONE
Call The Midwife  - Sunday 17th February

The whole Poplar community pull together to prepare for the annual Summer Fete.
This year, with the introduction of a Baby Show, the Nonnatus House midwives will be more involved than ever - especially Trixie, who assumes responsibility for securing a celebrity judge.

For others though, life is a little less festive. At the ante-natal clinic, Jenny meets Nora Harding, an impoverished mother of eight, who is distraught that she may soon have another mouth to feed. Jenny's attempts to reassure her fall on deaf ears, and a desperate Nora takes matters into her own hands with disastrous consequences.

Trixie is played by Helen George, Jenny by Jessica Raine and Nora Harding by Sharon Small.

----------


## alan45

BBC ONE
Call The Midwife  - Sunday 17th February

The whole Poplar community pull together to prepare for the annual Summer Fete.
This year, with the introduction of a Baby Show, the Nonnatus House midwives will be more involved than ever - especially Trixie, who assumes responsibility for securing a celebrity judge.

For others though, life is a little less festive. At the ante-natal clinic, Jenny meets Nora Harding, an impoverished mother of eight, who is distraught that she may soon have another mouth to feed. Jenny's attempts to reassure her fall on deaf ears, and a desperate Nora takes matters into her own hands with disastrous consequences.

Trixie is played by Helen George, Jenny by Jessica Raine and Nora Harding by Sharon Small.

----------


## Perdita

Sunday 24 February
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Crowded living conditions have always meant that tuberculosis has been rife in Poplar. However, with the advent of the mass-Xray programme to diagnose the disease early, Dr Turner is determined that the community will no longer live under the threat of TB.
While the nuns and nurses support the doctor in his campaign to bring proper screening facilities to the area, Jennyâs district nursing rounds lead her to a family who have suffered devastating misfortune from the disease. The Mastersons were decimated by TB and now, as the father is in decline with heart failure, Jenny works to reconcile the dying man with his only remaining daughter, Julia.

Having succeeded in securing a visit from a TB-screening van, Dr Turner pulls off an epic day backed by the midwives, but little can prepare them for what the results will mean for one of their own.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 8/8

Sunday 10 March
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Supported by their friends, Chummy and PC Noakes prepare for the arrival of their baby with nervous excitement.
Fred is in high spirits when his pregnant daughter, Dolly, and her young son Anthony arrive to stay with him.

Jennyâs own excitement comes in the form of potential love interest Alec, a friend and colleague of Jimmy's.

However, in the outside world of Poplar, the winds of change are blowing. Old buildings are being demolished to make way for new flats, a situation that reaches crisis point when the convent comes under threat.

----------


## alan45

Ep 7/8 

Sunday 3 March

Call the Midwife
Cynthia’s district nursing rounds find her administering daily insulin injections to diabetic John Lacey, a deplorable bully who consistently belittles his wife Annie. A visit from Annie’s beloved son Bob, and moral support from Cynthia, see Annie gaining confidence and start to turn her life around.
Jenny’s work leads her to witness persecution of a different variety, when she looks after a black mother to be, Monique, who is subjected to racial prejudice from her neighbours.

Funded by the success of the Summer Fete, Nonnatus House takes ownership of a scooter to help with their rounds. Fred undertakes to teach the midwives how to ride, with amusing and unforeseen consequences. The whole community are thrilled when Chummy and Peter return home from Sierra Leone with a surprise of their own.

Cynthia is played by Bryony Hannah, John Lacey by Warren Clarke, Annie Lacey by Nicola Sloane, Bob Lacey by Nick Hendrix, Jenny by Jessica Raine, Monique Hyde by Velile Tshablala, Fred by Cliff Parisi, Chummy by Miranda Hart and Peter by Ben Caplan

----------


## alan45

Ep 7/8 

Sunday 3 March

Call the Midwife
Cynthiaâs district nursing rounds find her administering daily insulin injections to diabetic John Lacey, a deplorable bully who consistently belittles his wife Annie. A visit from Annieâs beloved son Bob, and moral support from Cynthia, see Annie gaining confidence and start to turn her life around.
Jennyâs work leads her to witness persecution of a different variety, when she looks after a black mother to be, Monique, who is subjected to racial prejudice from her neighbours.

Funded by the success of the Summer Fete, Nonnatus House takes ownership of a scooter to help with their rounds. Fred undertakes to teach the midwives how to ride, with amusing and unforeseen consequences. The whole community are thrilled when Chummy and Peter return home from Sierra Leone with a surprise of their own.

Cynthia is played by Bryony Hannah, John Lacey by Warren Clarke, Annie Lacey by Nicola Sloane, Bob Lacey by Nick Hendrix, Jenny by Jessica Raine, Monique Hyde by Velile Tshablala, Fred by Cliff Parisi, Chummy by Miranda Hart and Peter by Ben Caplan

----------


## Katy

I really can't get into this programme. I don't know why.

----------


## Tuareet

I love it, never miss an episode.

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has released new pictures from the set of Call the Midwife.

A third series of the popular period drama is currently shooting in Chertsey, Surrey.



Â© BBC
Jessica Raine (Jenny Lee) and Helen George (Trixie Franklin) filming.


Â© BBC
Jessica Raine filming 'Call the Midwife'.


Â© BBC
Jessica Raine filming 'Call the Midwife'.


Three new behind-the-scenes shots - released via BBC One's official Facebook page - feature stars Jessica Raine (Jenny Lee) and Helen George (Trixie Franklin) on set.

Call the Midwife returns to BBC One this Christmas, with a full third series following in early 2014.

----------

alan45 (26-06-2013), JustJodi (28-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Excellent news

----------


## alan45

EP 1

Confirmed for BBC One on 19 January at 8.00pm to 9.00pm
Following the closure of the former Nonnatus House, the nuns and midwives finally move into their new premises. The building is not the only new sight as Sister Winifred arrives from the Mother House. She is a warm-hearted, slightly innocent young woman.
Jenny is concerned about new mother Merle’s mental state and the welfare of her newborn who isn’t feeding properly. Dr Turner is concerned that it could be something more serious. Sister Monica Joan's increasingly eccentric behaviour has been causing concern, but she is the one who finally solves this perplexing medical mystery.

Trying to adjust to her new role of housewife and mother, Chummy decides to spearhead an Open Day at the Community Centre, even attempting to secure attendance from a Royal guest! When the clinic opens, Shelagh sits pride of place as the receptionist.

After helping to deliver a neighbour’s baby, Chummy is left with an overwhelming sense of fulfillment and decides that midwifery is more than just a profession but a way of life she wishes to return to.

Sister Winifred is played by Victoria Yeates, Jenny by Jessica Raine, Merle Vickers by Gemma Salter, Dr Turner by Stephen McGann, Sister Monica Joan by Judy Parfitt, Chummy by Miranda Hart and Shelagh by Laura Main.


EP 2  Sunday 26th January

Trixie’s feathers are ruffled when Jenny is promoted to Acting Sister by Sister Julienne, but their relationship is restored after Jenny faces a very difficult situation with one of her patients.
Doris is carrying a baby that does not belong to her husband. She knows he will find out, because the father is black, and has to accept that the only solution is for her baby to be adopted.

Cynthia is inspired when a lecture given by Dr Latham on the art of natural childbirth seems a perfect solution for one of her patients, Nellie, who is extremely anxious about giving birth. He agrees to attend one of her sessions at the clinic and, using everything she has learnt, Cynthia helps Nellie to experience a wonderfully peaceful and calm birth. 

Alec and his friends try to persuade Jenny to go on a CND march with them but she declines for the sake of her patients, understanding that it’s ok for them to have different interests.

----------


## alan45

EP 3 Sunday 2nd February

Sister Julienne receives a phone call from Holloway Prison where the Salvation Army, who normally provide midwifery for female inmates, have been struck down with influenza.
She is called to care for the women and asks Trixie to help her. One of their patients, heavily pregnant Stella, confesses she’s worried social services will think she’s an unfit mother and take her baby. Although Stella is not honest at the start, Sister Julienne puts her reputation on the line to help mother and child from being separated.

Shelagh suffers heartbreak when a routine pregnancy check turns out to be something far more serious. She has some scar tissue, as a result of the TB, which has affected her reproductive organs and means it is unlikely she will ever be able to carry children.

It’s Chummy’s birthday and Fred manages to get hold of tickets for the gang to see My Fair Lady, but they are turned away at the box office because their tickets are forged. It’s Sister Evangelina who manages to recoup the money!

Alec tells Jenny he loves her but she can’t say it back and just wants things to stay the same.

----------


## Perdita

16th February

Sister Julienne and Cynthia are busy packaging up donated clothing for charity. One parcel is destined to go to St Gideon's, an institution which cares for those with disabilities and learning difficulties.
Jacob, who has cerebral palsy, oversees delivery of the clothing and steps in to help Sally, who has Downâs syndrome, select a beautiful cardigan to wear to the institution's annual dance. She is delighted. After the dance, Sallyâs mother finds her feeling unwell and takes her to Nonnatus House to be examined. The midwives discover that she is six months pregnant, which results in some difficult confessions and decisions.

Dr Turner suggests that Shelagh takes over the running of Nonnatus House so that an exhausted Sister Julienne can recuperate. This includes overseeing the arrangements for Sister Evangelinaâs surprise Jubilee celebrations. But, the atmosphere turns sour when a lemon meringue pie goes missing. Sister Monica Joan is the prime culprit but itâs Sister Evangelina who seems secretly troubled. PC Noakes spots her concealing a parcel of food, which she reveals is for a mysterious figure from her past.

Nonnatus House also sees the arrival of new nurse, Patsy. Her no nonsense, hard-working attitude and sense of humour means she's an immediate hit with the nuns and midwives.

----------


## Perdita

9th February

Jenny is concerned that a Jewish patient, Leah, is struggling to cope with her motherâs sickness and agoraphobia, on top of her own pregnancy.
Although her husband is offered a new job and home, Leah knows she canât leave her mother behind after all they went through to survive the Holocaust. But, with the arrival of new life, itâs as if Mrs Rubin is reborn too and with a great deal of effort and help from Sister Winifred, she manages to step outside for the first time in 12 years.

Alec surprises Jenny by asking her to accompany him to Brighton for the weekend. Although she accepts at first, a chat with the girls makes Jenny think his intentions might not be so innocent after all and changes her mind. Later on, unbeknownst to Jenny, there's a horrific accident on the building site which Alec has been overseeing and he is taken to hospital with severe injuries. As Jenny attends to Leahâs labour, a phone call comes through informing her that Alec has taken a turn for the worse. Jenny leaves immediately for the hospital.

Shelagh is bravely trying to cope with the news of her infertility and Sister Julienne suggests she joins the local choir. Itâs a disaster since the choir master retired, so Shelagh decides to take it over, and help bring it back to life.

----------


## alan45

23rd February

Call The Midwife
As the midwives set off for their rounds, they get waylaid by Tom, the local curate, and Fred, who are trying to spruce up an old bus outside Nonnatus House.
Tom is clearly keen on Trixie and asks if she would like to join him for a day of cricket. She happily accepts and goes back to work with a spring in her step. But, their date is disastrous and she is left feeling disappointed.

The combination of Timothy getting back to his old self, and discovering her own infertility, has made Shelagh think long and hard about what she wants next in life. She decides to talk to Dr Turner about adopting a baby.

Patsy appears to be struggling to adapt to the unpredictable and chaotic working life that midwifery brings. She upsets a young mother in the clinic which sees her being taken off midwifery and put on to the district rota. In the course of her work, she forms a bond with a docker, Maurice, and has to work tirelessly to find a diagnosis for his unusual symptoms which in turn reveals more about her own background.

Trixie is played by Helen George, Tom by Jack Ashton, Fred by Cliff Parisi, Shelagh by Laura Main, Timothy by Max Macmillan, Dr Turner by Stephen McGann, Patsy by Emerald Fennell and Maurice by Neal Barry.

----------


## Perdita

2nd March

Cynthia is concerned during a visit as she feels new mother Pamela is overly anxious. Dr Turner arranges for a psychiatrist to visit but on their return, Pamela and the baby are missing.
Jenny returns from the Mother House much restored, and is seconded to The London. At first she is impressed with the facilities and efficiency but after a while begins to see cracks in the establishment.

Chummy visits London to meet her mother for tea but is upset to discover that Lady Browne has left Madeira permanently and walked out on her father, rendering herself penniless.

Trixie struggles to hide her disappointment when Tom cancels a date but they later manage to enjoy their first dance together.

----------


## Perdita

9th March



Jenny visits the home of first-time mum, Jeanette, and the two women strike up an instant rapport. Jeanette needs frequent visits during the labour and a friendship begins to grow between Jenny and Jeanetteâs cousin, Philip.
Jeanette struggles to cope with her labour pains and Jenny herself is also exhausted. She asks Philip to call Nonnatus House to ask for gas and air to be brought, and also a new midwife. Jenny is upset that this is the first time she has been unable to see through a labour and begins to ponder her future as a midwife.

Meanwhile, Chummy discovers that Lady Browne has discharged herself from hospital and despairs over her motherâs illness. Tensions grow again as Lady Browne begins to rally after her surgery and this makes Chummy less than keen to visit her again. However, after finding her in great distress, PC Noakes decides to take Lady Browne to the only place he knows sheâll be looked after properly â their home. As the days pass and Lady Browneâs illness worsens, Chummy focuses on what she can do for her mother, as a nurse, together with the help of everyone at Nonnatus House.

Shelagh and Dr Turner are dealing with the fallout of the revelation of Dr Turnerâs nervous breakdown which came to light during their adoption interview. They receive a letter informing them that they have been accepted as adoptive parents and they have been placed on a waiting list pending the advent of a suitable baby. They are surprised and overwhelmed by the news as it comes at a time when their relationship feels very fragile.

----------


## tammyy2j

Call The Midwife and Death In Paradise have both been re-commissioned by the BBC for a fourth series.

 Award-winning period drama Call The Midwife, starring Miranda Hart, Jessica Raine and Jenny Agutter, is set to return for another season, this time set in the 60s.

 The medical drama, which was created by Heidi Thomas, follows the lives of a group of midwives living and working in London's East End during the late 50s.

 The third series, which continues on BBC One on Sundays, has so far tackled the subjects of childhood illnesses, disability and birth in prison, as well as the death of one of the series' central characters.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jessica Raine, the lead actress in Call the Midwife, has exited the show after an emotional third series finale.

Raine's character Jenny Lee quit her role as a midwife to begin working in a Marie Curie cancer hospital, and to start a new life with Phillip Worth (Stephen Ashfield).

The voice of mature Jenny (Vanessa Redgrave) will still narrate future series, as it was explained that she remained in contact with the staff at Nonnatus House and that she continued to share their stories with the world.

Raine has exited the show to pursue new acting projects after becoming a major star in the BBC One period drama.

She recently appeared in BBC Two's Line of Duty, and also starred in Doctor Who biopic An Adventure in Space and Time last year. 

Raine will soon appear in the new Sky Atlantic drama Fortitude alongside Christopher Eccleston and Michael Gambon.


It was an eventful series finale for the BBC One drama tonight (March 9) as Miranda Hart's character Chummy Noakes lost her mum to cancer. Shelagh Turner (Laura Main) and Dr Patrick Turner (Stephen McGann) were also successful in their attempts to adopt a baby.

Meanwhile, Raine's Jenny Lee was shown growing tired of midwifery and discovering a new passion for helping the terminally ill and sick.

Call the Midwife will return for a Christmas special this year and a fourth series in 2015.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Charlotte Ritchie and Linda Bassett have joined the cast of Call the Midwife.

Filming for the upcoming Christmas special and fourth series of the BBC One drama has begun in Chertsey, Surrey.

Charlotte Ritchie
Â© Getty Images / Ben Pruchnie
Charlotte Ritchie

Linda Bassett
Â© PA Images / Matt Crossick/Empics Entertainment
Linda Bassett

Bassett (Lark Rise to Candleford) has joined as Nurse Phyllis Crane, while Ritchie (Fresh Meat) will play Nurse Barbara Gilbert.

Meanwhile, narrator Vanessa Redgrave is to make her first on-screen appearance as present-day Jennifer Worth during the Christmas special.

Series four will see the group of nuns and nurses in 1960, bringing in new challenges at Nonnatus House.

Pippa Harris, Executive Producer for Neal Street Productions, said; "We're all delighted to be welcoming Vanessa Redgrave on screen, having hugely enjoyed her narration of the series to date.

Vanessa Redgrave
Â© WENN / Ivan Nikolov
Vanessa Redgrave

"It's also terrific that Heidi Thomas has created two wonderful new characters for the series, and that we're fortunate enough to have Linda Bassett and Charlotte Ritchie joining our regular and much-loved team at Nonnatus House."

Creator Thomas said: "The medical, social and emotional stories at the heart of Call the Midwife continue to inspire and compel me. The Nonnatus House nurses and midwives feel like my best-loved friends."

Regular stars Jenny Agutter, Pam Ferris, Miranda Hart, Judy Parfitt, Helen George, Bryony Hannah, Laura Main, Emerald Fennell, Victoria Yeates, Ben Caplan, Stephen McGann and Cliff Parisi will also return for the fourth series.

----------


## Perdita

Clare Cathcart has died, aged 48.

The actress, who had roles in Call the Midwife, New Tricks and Casualty, passed away yesterday (September 4) at her home in Brighton, a representative has confirmed.

Clare Cathcart
Â© Rex Features / ITV
Clare Cathcart

"It is with huge sadness that we have to report the death of our beloved friend and client Clare Cathcart," a spokesperson said in a statement.

"Clare was brilliant, fearless and funny; a wonderful actor who we are immensely proud to have represented.

"Her credits are too vast to list in full but, to name a few, she'll be remembered for her work at the Royal Court, the RSC, the National, the Tricycle and Chichester Festival Theatre as well as innumerable appearances on screen.

"Without her razor-sharp wit and glorious laugh the world will seem a darker place. We will miss her enormously."

Mrs Torpy faces a struggle.
Â© BBC / Neal Street Prouductions
Clare Cathcart as Mrs Torpy in Call the Midwife

Cathcart rose to prominence with roles in shows including Holby City, Come Fly with Me and Doctors.

Recently she guest-starred as Mrs Torpy in the first episode of the third series of Call the Midwife, which aired in January this year.

Her co-star Miranda Hart was among a number of actors expressing their sadness at the news.

Reeling from closer to home news of Clare Cathcart. Had the privilege of some serious laughing with her on call the midwife. A ball of joy.

â Miranda Hart (@mermhart) September 4, 2014

So sad to hear that my colleague fr Comedy of Errors Clare Cathcart passed away. She ws bright and very funny. She'll be missed. Bye Claire

â Lenny Henry (@LennyHenry) September 4, 2014

Clare Cathcart :a brilliant actress, comedienne,life affirmer, woman's woman,survivor, mother & friend.The world is a poorer place #RIP

â Tracy Ann Oberman (@TracyAnnO) September 4, 2014

My beautiful friend Clare Cathcart passed away today. Such a shock when someone so full of life dies. She will be so missed by so many. RIP

â Charlie Condou (@Charliecondou) September 4, 2014

Her cause of death has not been confirmed.

----------


## Perdita

Call the Midwife has been recommissioned for a fifth series.

The BBC1 period drama will also return for a Christmas special in 2015, as well as eight new hour-long episodes in 2016.

The fifth series will see the nuns and midwives entering 1961.

The fourth series has just finished filming, while viewing figures for the opening of series three reached 11.4 million.

Ben Stephenson, controller of BBC Drama commissioning, said: "Call the Midwife is one of UK's most popular dramas and in series four, Heidi Thomas's writing meets new heights.

"I'm delighted to be commissioning a new series."

Miranda Hart, Pam Ferris, Jenny Agutter and Helen George will all return for the Christmas special and new episodes for series four, while Fresh Meat's Charlotte Ritchie is joining the cast.

Call The Midwife series 4
Â© BBC
Helen George in the fourth series of Call the Midwife

Jessica Raine departed the show after an emotional third series finale earlier this year. Raine's character Jenny Lee quit her role as a midwife to begin working in a Marie Curie cancer hospital, and to start a new life with Phillip Worth (Stephen Ashfield).

The voice of mature Jenny (Vanessa Redgrave) will still narrate future series, as it was explained that she remained in contact with the staff at Nonnatus House and that she continued to share their stories with the world.

Meanwhile, it was recently revealed that Call The Midwife creator Heidi Thomas is developing a new US-based drama about nurses.

----------

TaintedLove (10-11-2014), tammyy2j (11-11-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m thrilled about Linda Bassett joining 'Call The Midwife'. She was fantastic in 'East is East' and 'West is West'. She`s really underrated actress.
 :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks actress Sophie Austin is going to be joining Call the Midwife, her boyfriend Shayne Ward has revealed.

Ward revealed the news on This Morning, saying: "Sophie's just starting a new job, and she's probably going to kill me for saying this, but I have to say it because I'm excited for [her], but she's just started Call the Midwife."

He jokes, but Sophie does have a habit of offing our favourite soap characters. She played Lindsey Roscoe, also known as the Gloved Hand Killer in the Channel 4 soap.

Since then, she has appeared in an episode of Casualty and starred in Tina and Bobby alongside fellow soap stars Patsy Kensit and Michelle Keegan.

Ward also spoke about his daughter, saying: "She's wonderful, Willow May, she's a beautiful girl, she's just over 6 months. She's on the rapid spins now, she's just trying to crawl, but I absolutely love it, she's wonderful.

"People could say I was born to sing, but I think I was always born to be a dad."

Call the Midwife will lose three series regulars when it returns for its seventh series, so it's good to see we're getting some new characters in.

The latest series ended in February, receiving praise for tackling challenging topics such as genital mutilation, disfigurement and disability. There was some criticism, however, for its domestic abuse storyline.

This Morning airs weekdays on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

well blow me down with a feather give me more hankies was not expecting that

----------

kaz21 (05-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

finale tonight, series flew by

----------


## lizann

10th series starts on BBC 1 on Sunday 18th April at 8pm

----------


## lizann

a weepy opener

----------

